# emerge subversion client only?

## WildCoder

Hello,

I run a new subversion only server using the DAV_SVN and it works  great.

On my work station I wanted to install the command line client. So I restricted the USE flags a lot and emerge subversion and it's working fine.

Now if I try to 

emerge -puv --deep world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2  -bootstrap -doc +java -nocxx -tcltk 3,980 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/mailbase-0.00-r9 [0.00-r8] +pam 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gd-2.0.32  +X +jpeg +png +truetype 573 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/graphviz-1.16 [1.10] -debug -tcltk 4,284 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-doc/doxygen-1.4.2 [1.4.1] -doc +qt -tetex 2,790 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r7 [1.3.5-r6] -build -debug +nls -pic -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.10a [0.1.8] -debug -doc 366 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/yacc-1.9.1-r2  63 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/apache-2.0.54-r4  +berkdb -debug -doc +gdbm +ipv6 -ldap +ssl -static -threads 5,468 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/mhash-0.9.2  833 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sablotron-1.0  -debug -doc +perl 472 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.7  511 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r3  +mysql +ssl 1,110 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/pdflib-5.0.4_p1-r1  +java +perl +python -tcltk 2,759 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] media-libs/freetype-1.3.1-r4  +nls -tetex 1,919 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/c-client-2004a-r1  -debug +pam +ssl 2,172 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/php-4.3.11  +X +berkdb +crypt +curl -debug -doc -fdftk -firebird -flash -freetds +gd -gd-external +gdbm -gmp +hardenedphp +imap -informix +ipv6 +java +jpeg -kerberos -ldap -mcal -memlimit -mssql +mysql +ncurses +nls -oci8 -odbc +pam +pdflib +png -postgres +qt +readline -snmp +spell +ssl +tiff +truetype +xml2 -yaz 3,941 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r5 [2.6.0-r4] +acl -build -debug -livecd -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r6 [5.2.1-r5] +acl -build -debug +hardened +nls (-selinux) -static 88 kB

it tried to emerge apache, php and berkeleyDB...Well all the things subversion needs to run as a server. I do want to update some of these packages, but I don't want my workstation to install apache or php just so I can use the command line svn. 

What should I do? 

Thanks for your help.

-WildCoder

----------

## rockcat

Did you add your USE flags to the /etc/portage/package.use so that they are remembered?

----------

## WildCoder

ah interesting. Looking at that file subversion was already there with -berkdb I added -apache2 and now emerge -puv world doesn't want to emerge apache which is good. It's still trying to emerge php though but there's not flag for that in subversion. humm. 

I remember that subversion emerge a couple of other packages, if only I could remember which ones that is. Better do a little search to know how to display packages dependencies... Thanks for the tip!

----------

## christsong84

noticed the following...just a stab at the dark but making that a minus in your use flags perhaps help with that? 

```
+hardenedphp
```

----------

## F.Ultra

```
emerge -pvte subversion
```

would print out every dependency that subversion has (unless you of course simple open the subversion ebuild with a editor and have a look yourself), the only problem with this is that it prints out every dependance which will include kernel headers, coreutils etc  :Shocked: [/code]

----------

## WildCoder

Wow that command certainly listed ALL the dependancies  :Razz: 

Here's what I had to put in my portage.use file to get only the subversion command line client:

dev-util/subversion -berkdb -apache -apache2 -hardenedphp -php -python -perl

dev-lang/swig-1.3.21  -hardenedphp -php -python -perl

apparently perl and python were the one causing php to be emerged as well.

Is there a way when I do an 

emerge -puv --deep world 

and see a list of packages to know which other package needs lets say php for example?

Cause the only way I figured it out was to do 

   emerge -puv subversion 

on another server without subversion yet

Then I noticed that subversion requires neon and swig which both require php if python or perl is in use.

It would heva been nice to be able to emerge -pusomething php and it would tell me subversion and swig use it. I'm sure it exist, I just don't know what it is.

Thanks for the help!

----------

## WildCoder

These were the correct lines:

dev-util/subversion -berkdb -apache -apache2 -hardenedphp -php -python -perl

dev-lang/swig  -hardenedphp -php -python -perl

having the version number after swig caused etc-update to display some warnings.

I also tried to install it on another server using the same use flags but because I already had apache emerged on that server it refused to install subversion with the -apache2 flag set. I guess nobody really thought that the subversion client could be used at all  :Razz: 

----------

## NightMonkey

Boy, I hope that some kind dev will make a subversion ebuild with a USE="svnclientonly" or some such method for getting just the command line client installed. Right now, it is a nightmare to install subversion just to get the client commands alone. You shouldn't have to install all the server stuffs just to get the client commands.

----------

## gustafson

FYI 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20842

----------

